

Ask HN: Trade a tweet for a product or service - leonpanjtar

I am curious how would you feel if you could trade one tweet for a real product or service? Would you be willing to do it? Or would you consider it as spaming your social network? Thanks for your answers.
======
mikecane
The FTC would take a very dim view of this. There would have to be full
disclosure. I've also noticed that over the years the number of people
participating in contests on Twitter that require something to be RTed has
dropped greatly -- at least in my timeline.

